

Ask HN: Which mathematics subject should I base my book's plot on? - rodolphoarruda

I&#x27;m about to resume my book project I had to stop in 2008. The plot is about a journalist unraveling a secret society in Rio de Janeiro whose members communicate only through numbers. What do you think would be an interesting subject within mathematics for the plot? Something that the journalist would eventually find out, research and explore in order to know more about that group of people.<p>edit: changed term &quot;hidden society&quot; to &quot;secret society&quot;
======
LarryMade2
How about pi, they now have it worked out to millions of decimal places...
would make a great key. Would be easier for folks to grasp too.

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Interesting. It is well known, easier to grasp as you say, can be calculated
and the number doesn't change, but it's long enough to allow infinite
indexations along the decimal side. Finding the rationale behind the
indexations might be a good challenge. Thanks!

------
S4M
How about Goldbach's conjecture: "Every even integer greater than 2 can be
expressed as the sum of two primes."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbach%27s_conjecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbach%27s_conjecture)

------
jndsn402
Roots of unity

~~~
rodolphoarruda
too complex for the mainstream market

~~~
jndsn402
It's complex, but has that aspect of simplicity (unity). Lots of different
applications as well, constructions of polygons and so on. I'm not a
mathematician, but when I first read that the number one has cube roots, fifth
roots, etc I found it very counterintuitive and cool.

